# how is it like to live and work in malayisia as an expat



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

hi
i would like to move to malaysia from germany for good
since i basically come from india , i feel , its best place w.r.t weather,food and cultural and geographic closeness to india

a small family i have one 4 yr old son

have lived and studied in germany for now 11 years and i think its time to make a move for good

germany is a good place to live , but i think i need a change after living here for 11 years

please advice me ,

issues that worry me

1 ) language , i can speak english , may will learn the local lang
2 ) work permit , is it always employer linked , initially i need to explore the correct jobs , so if its linked to employer will it be difficult to switch jobs in case ?
3 ) should i keep extending visa every year ?
4 ) is it possible to get employement while staying outside malaysia ?

my backgroud : have worked in aviation.aerospace with software c,c++,java etc.

5) is it affordable to have a car with around 5000 ringitt salary , which i read is the average salary for software developers in malaysia ?

6) does wife also get workpermit , if i get workpermit ?

regards
kmt


----------



## ayamkampung (Apr 30, 2011)

hi, 
it is quite hot here. 5000 ringgit is decent wage. yes u will need work permit


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*living in malaysia*



ayamkampung said:


> hi,
> it is quite hot here. 5000 ringgit is decent wage. yes u will need work permit


You mean C,C++,Java is in demand ?


----------

